# 93 running way too rich/stalling



## sohcd16y8 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, I have a 93 and it is running wayyyy to rich. It will bog at idle and try to die. When you are driving it feels slugish and smokes sometimes. At idle if you diconnect 1 injector it idles better but will mis at upper RPM's. All the plugs have a lot of fuel on them. 173,000 miles on it and it had a tune-up 500 miles ago. Any ideas?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

sohcd16y8 said:


> Hi, I have a 93 and it is running wayyyy to rich. It will bog at idle and try to die. When you are driving it feels slugish and smokes sometimes. At idle if you diconnect 1 injector it idles better but will mis at upper RPM's. All the plugs have a lot of fuel on them. 173,000 miles on it and it had a tune-up 500 miles ago. Any ideas?


You need to check your fuel pressure regulator. It controls the amount of fuel coming out of your injectors.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Also check your O2 sensor and your MAF


----------



## sohcd16y8 (Jan 4, 2006)

It has started to run back to normal again, It was sitting outside for a week in the rain and the interior actually got a little wet, im guessing it just threw some sensors off. The only thing that I cant understand is that you have to crank it for like 7-10 seconds before it will start, it will then kind of stutter and then run fine. Any ideas. The FPR is fine, however im sure the O2 is old and bad, but im guessing the MAF is ok, but I dont have anyway to test it. Also if im driving it and then shut it of and come back in like 5 minutes if fires right up again, but anymore then that its a crank fest.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Dude, the engine stuttering is due to the plugs getting wet. That will give you a NO START or hard-to-start condition. The engine is likely running in OPEN LOOP mode and dumping too much fuel. You need to check the sensors. The one I suspect is the Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) sensor. And it is not related to the engine temperature gauge so don't trust the gauge.

Run the ECU diagnostic and tell us what you get.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it has a combination of a coked up O2 sensor and a bad temp sensor like was mentioned. Also check the intake for any restrictions and the wire inside the MAF for any debris.

Troy


----------



## sohcd16y8 (Jan 4, 2006)

There are no codes to check and the engine light doesnt come up at all. Im guessing that it has something to do with the coolant temp sensor as mentioned above, ill probably check that some time soon when I have a chance, thanks.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Check it before it stalls on the interstate :hal:


----------

